# I swore this would never happen....



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I swore Molly would never be a furniture dog but then after her haircut she smelled so pretty and was so soft that I let her lie on me to nap.........she wasn't technically on the couch so maybe that doesn't count she was on my arm I had to cuddle with her for some reason cause she smelled like she came out of a bubble bath she loves to snuggle


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> I swore Molly would never be a furniture dog but then after her haircut she smelled so pretty and was so soft that I let her lie on me to nap.........she wasn't technically on the couch so maybe that doesn't count she was on my arm I had to cuddle with her for some reason cause she smelled like she came out of a bubble bath she loves to snuggle


I love it!! What a super cute picture. Don't think of it as a furniture dog. It is sharing space with your fur baby.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> I love it!! What a super cute picture. Don't think of it as a furniture dog. It is sharing space with your fur baby.


I never let her on the furniture but often i pick her up but she is never actually on the couch or chair but on me. She has never jumped on our furniture so that makes me happy. Not sure if it's cause she is too short or maybe she knows she isn't allowed but yesterday I just wanted to snuggle with her cause she smelled so pretty She loves being held now when she was smaller she hated it! Funny how they change!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I sent you a message. I hope it worked.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> I sent you a message. I hope it worked.


Gonna go check


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Donna I saw the picture it does look like Molly but the picture was very small. It did have the Molly head and white body I laughed yesterday my partner walked her and this lady said "ha it looks like her front paws have boots on" I thought that was pretty funny. This morning I was walking her and a totally different lady said to me" she is so cute love her brown head and her feet it looks like she has little indian boots on". I laughed. Everyone comments on her cause her colouring is so different. People go by and say "oh what a nice brown head" and then love the spots on her body. She is very different but it's fun to hear people make comments on her daily


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Molly is fantastic!!!


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Oh, love the picture, Renee! Molly is the cutest little pocket rocket around!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

flowerchild said:


> Oh, love the picture, Renee! Molly is the cutest little pocket rocket around!


Aww thanks Suze!! She loved you! Can't wait for our next meet ........Bette, Molly, Lady , Willow and Jake that would be amazing!! Imagine little Willow and Molly together they would run forever Lady and Bette would just chill out together and I would hug Jake ha!!


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

I love Molly she is so sweet, what you said Renee about her short legs stopping her getting on the sofa made me laugh! George is sooo bouncy :jumping: he has been known to jump on to the two seater sofa from the floor clearing it and falling on to the floor at the other end the little monkey haha. It did shock him as he got stuck between the door and the sofa OH had to get him out :behindsofa: Watch out Molly may start bouncing? x


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

There's nothing better than a cuddle on the sofa.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Is this the thin edge of the wedge?
Great picture.
Love my Kiki cuddles and it would be so easy to completely capitulate - as it is she is allowed on everything except our bed at our bed time


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

GorgeousGeorge said:


> I love Molly she is so sweet, what you said Renee about her short legs stopping her getting on the sofa made me laugh! George is sooo bouncy :jumping: he has been known to jump on to the two seater sofa from the floor clearing it and falling on to the floor at the other end the little monkey haha. It did shock him as he got stuck between the door and the sofa OH had to get him out :behindsofa: Watch out Molly may start bouncing? x


Aww little George! That is so cute made me laugh


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ahhhh so special, everyone needs a Molly to cuddle x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh Renee...she is slowly wearing you down....I give you another 8 months and she will be sleeping in your bed!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

lady amanda said:


> Oh Renee...she is slowly wearing you down....I give you another 8 months and she will be sleeping in your bed!


Ha!! NEVER I woudn't be able to sleep she would move around all over the place


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

dio.ren said:


> Ha!! NEVER I woudn't be able to sleep she would move around all over the place


when she hits that 13-14 month mark and starts to chill out a bit....hahah you watch...one day it will happen


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

How could you resist that adorable little face,just love her! I said that when i got my first dog,i now have 10 and very large couch lol xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ha ha ha looks like a lovely cuddle to me


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Not long now.......you will cave in, it's almost guaranteed!  go Molly!


----------

